
Kaby Lake Xeon Xeon E3-1500 V6 - intrasight
https://www.servethehome.com/intel-releases-kaby-lake-xeon-mobile-intel-xeon-e3-1500-v6-family/
======
intrasight
Can't come soon enough IMHO.

